# New Photographer Profile: Adam Elmakias



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 13, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;;width: 55px;" name="fb_share"><div id="fb-root"></div><script src="http://connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#appId=125029517579627&xfbml=1"></script><fb:like href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6786" send="false" layout="box_count" width="55" show_faces="false" font="arial"></fb:like></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=6786"></a></div>
<p><strong>Photographer & Lens Bracelet Founder Adam Elmakias

</strong>I met Adam when he purchased some advertising on Canon Rumors for his Lens Braclet company. I was immediately intrigued by the idea, and also noticed he was a very good photographer.</p>
<p>I thought it was important to show a photographer that was also earning an income in other ways, but staying in the industry. He kind of reminded me of me. :)</p>
<p>Enjoy the read.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/photographer-profiles/adam-elmakias/">http://www.canonrumors.com/photographer-profiles/adam-elmakias/</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 13, 2011)

I just read the entire interview. It was fun reading, and I'm excited for his braclet business. He will have lots of copycat companies showing up, so he will have to learn how to deal with that as well.

Thanks for the article.


----------



## UncleFester (Jul 13, 2011)

Music photos have really changed a lot over the years and I don't know if it's the bands or the digital process, but it's almost like advertising photography vs the older documentary style album covers of Blue Note. Very different. Not bad. Just different.


----------

